# AUT - Auteco Minerals



## samsterchan (22 November 2005)

Joint venture negotiations will firm up very soon.
Keep the faith 

Once this happens, the share price will go back to the 30s for sure.

People are just waiting to see which direction this will go. I bought in again at 0.19 last week.

Just look at the broker presentation and their news releases - their tenements are really solid with Olympic Dam minerals potential in their major tenements.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20051031/pdf/00563454.pdf

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20051025/pdf/00560671.pdf 

Directors bought shares last week.
Uranium stocks are still the way to go and Monax is a pure play uranium and copper gold exploration company !


----------



## crash82au (22 November 2005)

Yeah? I noticed a few uranium and copper mining companies popping up over the last quarter. Recently - (UXA) - URANIUM EXPLORATION 

Danial


----------



## samsterchan (7 December 2005)

*MOX - finally going up*

Latest announcement once again confirms their commitment to exploration.

Am still holding my parcel until it hits 30 cents.

Once joint venture negotiations are finalised, this will sky rocket to where it was 2 months ago !


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 January 2006)

Hi folks,

MOX ..... figure this one will be on a roller
coaster in January 2006, with some good
news expected around 18-20012006 and a
rally into 27012006 ..... ???

Ticking up already ..... 

happy days

 yogi

P.S. ..... holding MOX


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 January 2006)

Hi folks,

MOX ..... ticking up nicely, now ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## samsterchan (17 January 2006)

Finally.....MOX supporters coming out of the woodwork !!

Where were you guys when I was all alone heralding its return ??

It's been a long time since a market sensitive announcement. The market is obviously expecting something significant.

Most of the other URANIUM stocks like KOR (Korab) and UXA (Uranium Exploration of Australia) also went up today after a very good writeup of nuclear power being the fuel of the future (in the Sydney Morning Herald).

TAKE NOTE DAY TRADERS......as stated in the SMH report and well known throughout, the best places to be for uranium exploration and mining are in the SA and NT states, although now that Gallop has resigned, things may be better for uranium projects in WA too.

MONAX is on the upward trend. The next announcement should be soon !!!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 March 2006)

Hi folks,

MOX ..... it took a little longer than anticipated,
but today is payday ..... 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## samsterchan (5 April 2006)

Watch out for the Mar 06 newsletter - due to hit the ASX soon.

MOX has had a fabulous month with heaps of positive news.

In the current hot uranium climate, such a stock at an entry price of close to 30 cents is hard to come by. 

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20060330/pdf/00602132.pdf

Expect this to go up today/tomorrow......


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 April 2006)

Hi folks,

MOX ..... indicators in no-man's-land, waiting on
some news ahead:

10042006 ..... positive news here ... monthly report today.

21042006 ..... positive financial news??

27042006 ..... minor cycle


05-08052006 ..... significant and negative???

12-15052006 ..... flat period, with one positive and
one negative cycle coming together???

18052006 ..... minor ... finances???

26-29052006 ..... minor cycle


07062006 ..... minor

13062006 ..... significant and negative???

14062006 ..... significant and positive news???

30062006 ..... minor

happy trading

yogi


----------



## greggy (10 May 2006)

Yogi,

Monax is an unteresting uranium play.  I'm watching it closely.  I like to stick to stocks which have leases in states where the state govt is pro-uranium.  Hence, I've taken a strong position in Intermet Resources (ITT).  All its uranium leases are in SA and it will be drilling this month at its Watson Projesct in SA.  At 26c I thinks its good value.  Any other views out there?
As always do your own research before buying.  I'm not a financial planner, just a speculator with 27 years experience.


----------



## samsterchan (16 May 2006)

Greggy

I agree with you that MOX is a great uranium stock to hold in your portfolio.
I am waiting for another round of market sensitive news.

The latest monthly report is due out very soon and it will be very interesting to see what happens to the share price once the extra tenements that MOX has applied for is successfully granted to them by the SA government. All indications point to a move to the mid to high 30s again, as seen a month ago.

They also have Kangaroo Island drilling due to start - prominent zinc deposits have been found there. But the one that I am really excited about is definitely the Gawler Craton - this is where all uranium and other precious metal explorers are setting up shop as it is known for its rich deposits. 

I am attaching an interesting article that highlights SA as the state to be in for uranium mining - take note that the Gawler Craton comes in for a special mention !

http://www.ferret.com.au/articles/fb/0c03f0fb.asp

With the price of uranium at its highest in years, I am confident that this explorer will do well ! 

What do all you uranium fans think of MOX?


----------



## samsterchan (16 May 2006)

*MOX hops on to Kangaroo Island*

All you uranium and zinc fans

I invite you to take a look at my previous posts. As expected, the Kangaroo Island announcement was released today. Now that Monax has secured the services of a rig and will start drilling on 30 May 06 (2 weeks away), it will be exciting times ahead.

Watch this stock - the next market sensitive announcement ie. the April 06 monthly report will be released very soon.

Come on you fans of uranium stocks - tell me your views !!


----------



## samsterchan (30 May 2006)

*Kangaroo Island drilling to start soon !*

Watch this space......announcement expected very soon !


----------



## chennyleeeee (27 June 2006)

Its a pretty cheap buy at the moment. Might be time to look for a recovery.

CHEN


----------



## samsterchan (14 July 2006)

*MOX - Monax Mining on the upward move*

I have been a firm backer of this stock. I strongly believe that with such hot interest in uranium stocks, this fact that MONAX begins its largest exploration projects since listing last year will prove fruitful dividends for the share price.

It has many projects that are highly promising, not to mention the Gawler Craton (uranium, copper, gold), Kangaroo Island (zinc).

Watch this stock closely over the next month - I look forward to it reaching the glory days of high 30s to 40s !

Anh supporters want to back me up on this stock ?


----------



## donjohnson (7 August 2006)

See this stock climbed 5 cps to 33c on friday.

Looks like a fairly solid investment.


----------



## donjohnson (12 August 2006)

Buy side is extremely strong on this, i'm picking its gonna run on news. 

Sellers are holding out and it looks like it could rocket.

Anyone else following this stock?


----------



## donjohnson (6 October 2006)

Hit 44c yesterday, now retracing a little.

3-4 weeks for results to come in from the test lab, give it a week and the price should drop off a bit and present a good buying op.


----------



## pharaoh (10 October 2006)

Trading halt

Don, are you still in?
I got in mid 50's, wish I was in earlier but not to worry...

The directors of Monax Mining Limited request ASX grant an immediate trading halt to the
company’s securities ASX code MOX pending announcement on drilling results.

The Directors confirm that there are no reasons as to why this should not be granted by
ASX.


----------



## donjohnson (10 October 2006)

Pharoah, 

I never actually took up this stock - was over committed during the time I should have been buying.

Looks like MOX, VMS, CUY, GUN and HAV are all in fairly similar positions. I believe HAV have holdings in MOX, CUY and VMS.

I think i'm gonna jump on to VMS next.

Also think that MOX will definately boom after the announcement - good on you for getting in.

Cheers.


----------



## pharaoh (10 October 2006)

Thanks. 
Yeah, I free held traded it though, so now cos of 3 day halt, have to sell some of my beloved CDU - doh   

Anyway, yes hav have 10% holding, heard vms could be good to look at 
Happy days, good luck


----------



## donjohnson (10 October 2006)

Holy sh*y, thats one helluva rocket!

84c!!!

Man, i'm an idiot for not trusting my gut and going into debt for this one!

Pharoah you must be stoked.


----------



## pharaoh (10 October 2006)

I forgot to cancel my high order of 75c, and got sold out at that
But then traded it a few more times: 

in .795 out .83
in 99.5 out 93

Now in 98.5 - will open high tmrw methinks...
Wow, what a day, am sooooooooo stressed!!!


----------



## maverick11 (10 October 2006)

gotta love all the insiders driving the sp up yesterday...before the ann


----------



## juddy (10 October 2006)

well after being absent today and completely missing it I don't think I've got the balls to touch it tomorrow, been burnt once too often doing that. I will be watching with interest to see if it keeps going or we get a gap up spike, stall, and reverse.


----------



## Plan B (10 October 2006)

Up 223% since wednesday the 4th.....   

This will be interesting when it comes out of T/H.....


----------



## pharaoh (10 October 2006)

plan b, what t/h?
It was in oine for an hour today only


----------



## Plan B (10 October 2006)

pharaoh said:
			
		

> plan b, what t/h?
> It was in oine for an hour today only




T/H = trading halt

ahhhhh yes my bad .... i only just seen this late today in MNN...
I dont hold these so i didnt bother to look to hard....

can i blame it on the slightly warm wine in my glass ?? .... lol


----------



## donjohnson (11 October 2006)

Good work Pharoah, I should have done the same but i'm a little stretched right now.

I think there will be a few more MOX type rockets in the coming months.

Good luck for the wild ride today.


----------



## lesm (11 October 2006)

pharaoh said:
			
		

> Now in 98.5 - will open high tmrw methinks...
> Wow, what a day, am sooooooooo stressed!!!




Good luck, pharaoh and good pick.

Well, looking at how it is lining up for the pre-open you could be in for a very interesting day.

Cheers.


----------



## pharaoh (12 October 2006)

hey guys, doh, another lesson learnt   
My parcel, in at 98.5 I didnt sell near the spike of 1.44 - the last few days of this and pmh I kept selling and taking profits, but only making 1/4 of what i would if I held

So, yest I decded to hold, sold out at 1.16 in the end
$600 profit
I know, a profit is a profit - but would have been $2,047 if sold near the high - ouch  

Anyway, bought back in on the promise of big things ar 1.15

Apparently mox could be massive, and only a small mount of shares are tradable
Seems they drilled the 2nd hole last night and could announce it tmrw or monday

Maybe worth keeping an eye on, i am going to try to day trade it as well as ride my current holdings and see how it goes


----------



## Chief Wigam (12 October 2006)

Should be an up day tomorrow with pending results. This stock could easily be in the $3-4 range short term on speculation about the size and grade of the resource.


----------



## pharaoh (13 October 2006)

Agreed, these early days are offering the chance for entry I think
ifresults are not good at the end of it all, it wont fare well, but if they are what many expect, you're not far off chief


----------



## donjohnson (13 October 2006)

Woooooooooooooossh 126c

Massive buy side


----------



## pharaoh (13 October 2006)

Lots of downramping over on you know where
Very volatile, I HAVE to stop day trading it, tried once today, lost $500

Doh....

Just got to sit on what I have, top up when I can and make sure I have stops in place...


----------



## yogi-in-oz (17 October 2006)

Hi folks,

MOX ..... as requested, here's an overview of the 
expected time cycles, over the next few months:

      23102006 ..... minor (intraday) cycle

 06-09112006 ..... 3 significant and positive cycles should
                            bring some good news and a rally ???

      17112006 ..... significant and positive

      28112006 ..... significant and positive news ... ???    

      30112006 ..... minor

 08-11122006 ..... minor

      19122006 ..... minor

      22122006 ..... significant and negative - finances???

      29122006 ..... minor

 04-08012007 ..... 2 x significant and negative cycles to
 focus negative spotlight and news for MOX ???

happy trading

   yogi


----------



## StockyBailx (18 October 2006)

MOX what a ride, 106.34% since 9/10. My best friend.


----------



## johnmwu3 (20 October 2006)

Has anyone heard the rumour going around today that the company has found nothing on the third drill and is too scared to report it to the market otherwise the share price would plummet?


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard the rumour going around today that the company has found nothing on the third drill and is too scared to report it to the market otherwise the share price would plummet?




I couldn,t see that happening, MOX still holds good value showing a Intence format of volosity, after that remarkable performance of MA. The only thing standing in the way of MOX is a lack of share holder Interest. It must accummulate enough Interest to prosper without the volume spike.

Personal I couldn't believe that the volume Intensity was not there on friday after that very strong performance of profit compound.


----------



## thestorm (23 October 2006)

Does everyone consider theannouncement made by the company today to be a good one?

IOGC Style Mineralisation Confirmed in Third Target

http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/f0a18c96e7a353d4a8b6c985ec0263b5/ASX-MOX-154903.pdf

ps Does anyone know why the compnay needs to ask for a trading halt everytime if makes an announcement?! It seems all very dramatic and today then share price only ended up 1 cent higher!


----------



## thestorm (25 October 2006)

Looks like no one is interested in this company anymore


----------



## thestorm (26 October 2006)

Still no one willing to talk about this share. Did you all get too scared with those rumours going around and sell out in a panic?


----------



## thestorm (27 October 2006)

Gee this share is a real disappointment - some people were talking about this being $2 to $3 at least. What a complete flop this has turned out to be. Another share over-hyped and under-performing. Glad I never got suckered into spending some of my hard earned on this. Much better prospects around.


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2006)

Well Storm, I think there might still be an opportunity on this. MOX has developed a clear pole and penant or flag which would indicate that it could climb again, by the length of the pole which would take it to $2 plus! However, it's normally nice to have a general trend UP to confirm this pattern, and MOX was just going sideways. Would have been good to hold this at $0.25!


----------



## thestorm (27 October 2006)

Kennas

All of those charts are complete rubbish and you know it.

This share is going to crash in the next week or so. Some people on other forums are reporting that the company has in effect found nothing and this will be borne out shortly.

Complete flop. People are going to get burnt real bad. Real real bad.


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> Kennas
> 
> All of those charts are complete rubbish and you know it.
> 
> ...




Maybe. Fun to draw but. And it keeps me busy during the day.   

Up 8% today. 

Looks to have held up well since that massive run. 

I obviously don't hold this, but it looks interesting.

If you're not holding, or trying to ramp it, why the posts?


----------



## thestorm (27 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> If you're not holding, or trying to ramp it, why the posts?




One word: Boredom


----------



## GreatPig (30 October 2006)

Had a buy signal for this on Friday, but this morning when it was up around 7% I decided I wouldn't jump in early, as that usually catches me buying at the high, but would wait until later in the day.

Well now it's later in the day and it's up over 40% 

Got it wrong again Dad, as Dick Emery used to say...

GP


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> Kennas
> 
> All of those charts are complete rubbish and you know it.
> 
> ...




$1.84. Not far off the $2.00 projection. 

Not so much rubbish.

T/A, get on it!


----------



## thestorm (30 October 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> $1.84. Not far off the $2.00 projection.
> 
> Not so much rubbish.
> 
> T/A, get on it!




Excuse me while I try and get my tongue off the floor and the tail from between my legs!!


----------



## thestorm (30 October 2006)

Hold on! Not so fast.

A lot of chatter on other forums regarding the speeding ticket the company just got from the ASX.

Monax have stated that they are not aware of any information that may have resulted in the increase in share price today.

Therefore all of trading today was done by ill-informed traders who know absolutely nothing.

Watch this one crash back down tomorrow when no news, or no good news, comes out from the company.

Good luck if you are holding. You'll need to have steelballs!


----------



## Halba (30 October 2006)

storm you are probably right short term but might be proved to be wrong. MOX is onto something


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> Hold on! Not so fast.
> 
> A lot of chatter on other forums regarding the speeding ticket the company just got from the ASX.
> 
> ...




Yep, will probably come off quite a bit on the 'no news' news.


----------



## CanOz (30 October 2006)

Same thing happened to SDL last week too, but even though volume has slowed down, prices have not pulled back as much a i would have thought. 

And this is not the only example, every day it seems there are heaps of resource stocks flying along with no announcment.....MLS today...however had some announcements previously.

Ok, enough off topic.


----------



## thestorm (30 October 2006)

This is a complete joke how a share can go up 40% in one day on the back of no news!

I'm gunna laugh so much when this finally crashes.


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> This is a complete joke how a share can go up 40% in one day on the back of no news!
> 
> I'm gunna laugh so much when this finally crashes.




You really want this to crash storm? Why? Someone at the company you don't like?   

For all those holders out there, I hope it just takes a breather and keeps going north. Good luck!


----------



## GreatPig (31 October 2006)

I sold out this morning when the initial thrust up started to fail.

Made a grand profit of $31.10 after brokerage 

There's tonight's dinner anyway...

GP


----------



## thestorm (31 October 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> This is a complete joke how a share can go up 40% in one day on the back of no news!
> 
> I'm gunna laugh so much when this finally crashes.




I told you all that this share was going to crash today down it went today dropping 18 cents. Disaster lies ahead.


----------



## thestorm (31 October 2006)

Poster on HC has just said that Geologists he has spoken to tonite have confirmed that this company is a dud and the results will confirm no findings of significance whatsoever. 

That is a total disaster for shareholders. 

Bad luck.


----------



## thestorm (2 November 2006)

Did you see the announcement the company made today?!

Really bad news regarding the fourth drill hole in which they have found nothing of significance. This confirms that this company is a "one-trick" pony and now shareholder patience is wearing very thin indeed.

Some people are predicting that the company can only go one way from here.....and it's not up!


----------



## greggy (3 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> You really want this to crash storm? Why? Someone at the company you don't like?
> 
> For all those holders out there, I hope it just takes a breather and keeps going north. Good luck!



Hi Kennas,

Good luck to all Monax holders.  I had a look at them around the 35 cent mark, but missed out.  The rise in share price has been amazing along with the chart.  I've got no idea as to where it will go from here.


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas,
> 
> Good luck to all Monax holders.  I had a look at them around the 35 cent mark, but missed out.  The rise in share price has been amazing along with the chart.  I've got no idea as to where it will go from here.




Yes, good luck to them. I wouldn't have got in to this. Too hard, too fast for my liking.


----------



## georgew (6 November 2006)

Anyone been reading newspaper reports about how this company has found nothing and the lab results are going to produce a big fat zero and the share price is going to plunge to 20 cents?


----------



## georgew (8 November 2006)

Real bad new apparently just around the corner. I've sold out - I'm not going to get my fingers burnt on this one!


----------



## Speedbird675 (8 November 2006)

What news reports ?? You mean the Punt Hill drill report ??

All I can say is as a mining analyst , I have seen the "Colourful Maps" - and I hold.

Good luck to holders.


----------



## georgew (8 November 2006)

Speedbird675 said:
			
		

> What news reports ?? You mean the Punt Hill drill report ??
> 
> All I can say is as a mining analyst , I have seen the "Colourful Maps" - and I hold.
> 
> Good luck to holders.




Oh right your a "mining analyst". Yeah and I'm the President of the United States 

Hold at your own peril. All of the other "mining analysts" on the other forums jumped off last week becuase they advised that the pictures were not good enough and neither will the assay results - and you know it.


----------



## The Mint Man (8 November 2006)

georgew said:
			
		

> Yeah and I'm the President of the United States .



Not for long... been watchin the news lately????
HAHA :behead:  :samurai:  :horse:  :fu:


----------



## saltyjones (8 November 2006)

everyone....beware the 'georgew' is that nutta 'the storm' of old. everything he pens is an intentional downer. silly bugga !


----------



## Ken (12 November 2006)

question.

if there was a company in the same region to where MOX are mining would you invest in them if they were at 20 cents.

they are looking at copper, uranium, nickel, exploration also.


----------



## maverick11 (12 November 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> question.
> 
> if there was a company in the same region to where MOX are mining would you invest in them if they were at 20 cents.
> 
> they are looking at copper, uranium, nickel, exploration also.




mate, VMS...imo even better


----------



## Ken (13 November 2006)

AXT are floating...

check their locations....


----------



## greggy (13 November 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> mate, VMS...imo even better



I totally agree with your comments that *VMS* is a much better bet for both exposure to the Olympic Dam Province and also for its uranium exposure in the Maitland Channel area in WA. 
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## lonsdalest (16 November 2006)

There must be a lot of nervous people out there holding MOX at the moment. An announcement should be made within the next 10 days that will either make or break you.

I'm picking it will break you :


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

lonsdalest said:
			
		

> There must be a lot of nervous people out there holding MOX at the moment. An announcement should be made within the next 10 days that will either make or break you.
> 
> I'm picking it will break you :



This is an interesting first post lonsdalest.

Why make a comment on a stock you obviously just want to bag.

And you have bagged it with no comment or justification at all.

I don't follow this stock very closely, but I am intersted to know why you think it's going to tank? 

Cheers.


----------



## lonsdalest (17 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> This is an interesting first post lonsdalest.
> 
> Why make a comment on a stock you obviously just want to bag.
> 
> ...




If you don't follow the stock very closely then why bother posting about it. Move onto something else. :


----------



## Sean K (18 November 2006)

lonsdalest said:
			
		

> If you don't follow the stock very closely then why bother posting about it. Move onto something else. :



I'm interested in every stock on the ASX and will follow something when I think it warrants it. I say I don't follow this very closely but that is only relative to some other things I have on the watch list. So, what are you going to value add here lonsdalest. This forum is about sharing information, if you haven't noticed. It's not HC where people just blantantly up or down ramp.


----------



## lonsdalest (19 November 2006)

I see on some other forums there is talk about receivers being appointed.

I don't know much about the sharemarket but I do know that if that happens it wouldn't be good news for shareholders.


----------



## Kauri (19 November 2006)

lonsdalest said:
			
		

> I see on some other forums there is talk about receivers being appointed.
> 
> I don't know much about the sharemarket but I do know that if that happens it wouldn't be good news for shareholders.





  By* George*, is it *Stormy* where you live lonsdalest?


----------



## Knobby22 (19 November 2006)

lonsdalest said:
			
		

> I see on some other forums there is talk about receivers being appointed.
> 
> I don't know much about the sharemarket but I do know that if that happens it wouldn't be good news for shareholders.




This company is an explorer that has actually found something!

There is therfore little chance of them going into liquidation when they can now undertake fresh raisings or seek a development partner, however that does not mean that the price won't retreat in the short term as the rise has been so rapid.

I think it would be wise if you read a book on stockmarket fundamentals. 

K22


----------



## lonsdalest (20 November 2006)

Rumours are being backed up on other forums. This company appears to be in big trouble. Ouch!


----------



## Kauri (20 November 2006)

lonsdalest said:
			
		

> Rumours are being backed up on other forums. This company appears to be in big trouble. Ouch!




*Storming George*..  I hear they have 2.75 mill in the bank and are burning .5 mill a 1/4..  good for another year at least...  but hey another rumour I hear around the traps is that you have been booted from two other share forums already..


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

Looks like it could be forming an ascending triangle, resistance at $1.75. I'll be watching for a potential break out through that level. Purely looking at the chart at this time, haven't looked at fundamentals in any detail. 

They seem to be punting heavily on Punt Hill, (no punt intended). The tenament is in a nice spot (close to some nice walking tracks through the Flinders Ranges), but other than that I can't see what's driving this. I suppose they are counting on the fact they are looking for an 'OD' style of mineralisation and they're close to the GG.....


----------



## Joe Blow (20 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> but hey another rumour I hear around the traps is that you have been booted from two other share forums already..




Make that three.


----------



## Kauri (20 November 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Make that three.




  Its the lisp that gives him away..   
  How many email addresses do you get with a provider now.. 6??  3 down, three to go.  :frosty:


----------



## Sean K (20 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Its the lisp that gives him away..
> How many email addresses do you get with a provider now.. 6??  3 down, three to go.  :frosty:



Perhaps he'll come back as Bullstorm? 

Thanks for keeping this forum sane Joe.


----------



## greggy (20 November 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Make that three.



Sorry Mr Blow.  You forgot to add up. Its four, including me.  Must be related to the Storm.  I better be careful, this negative character will start to post negatively on one of my other favourite forums.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

I'm watching this purely from a technical perspective. Looks to be heading towards resistance at $1.78 ish, in ascending triangle, although MACD turned over    ... Might be heading to a breakout soon.


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2006)

Trading halt after breaking through that resistance. I missed it.   

Watching too many things.....


----------



## LifeisShort (23 November 2006)

Lets see what comes out. I have my finger on the trigger.


----------



## havingfun (23 November 2006)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Lets see what comes out. I have my finger on the trigger.




As i posted on another site today for whats its worth 
1 ...i am not a holder
2...advisers in the initial raising @ 20c are still holding ..havent sold one share
not that that doesnt mean they cant pull shi!!ers as well...but if i held it would give me some comfort
cheers


----------



## HiHoSilver (24 November 2006)

The Things we know:

Unidentified trader buys 50k on Tues on "no news" >awful lot of cash on a speculative basis without info from somewhere. Wed: Share price up maginally. Thurs: Share price up 20c. vol 920,000 before trading halt at 1:30.
If I was a director it wouldn`t be at that point that I would in initiate a trading halt if it was bad news..Would you ??


----------



## peachey2000 (24 November 2006)

First speculative share I've bought, pretty new to this... 

fingers crossed!


----------



## LifeisShort (25 November 2006)

Prepare yourself for a ride.......its a good adrenalin rush.....although be prepared for lots of disappointments. Stuff base jumping, bungee jumping etc......investing in specs is the best rush.

MOX is an excellent example of a current speccy....but there are many out there at this time.


----------



## HiHoSilver (26 November 2006)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Prepare yourself for a ride.......its a good adrenalin rush.....although be prepared for lots of disappointments. Stuff base jumping, bungee jumping etc......investing in specs is the best rush.
> 
> MOX is an excellent example of a current speccy....but there are many out there at this time.




Yer you`re right..but the hard part is sticking to the game plan. I dunno about you but I have been on plenty of shares that went up after I lost patience and swapped to another "bargain". the only thing that I have stuck to my plan was with precious metals (silver) and even on that i could have made quite a bit more if I had faith in what i knew 5 years ago.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

MOX opening way up too this am on further good results from Punt Hill...


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> MOX opening way up too this am on further good results from Punt Hill...



And down 33%


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

peachey2000 said:
			
		

> First speculative share I've bought, pretty new to this...
> 
> fingers crossed!



This probably not what you were after.


----------



## HiHoSilver (27 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> This probably not what you were after.




Just ppl panicking...no announcement yet


----------



## Caliente (27 November 2006)

trading opportunity kennas? The report didn't seem "that bad", but my report analysing skills arent pro. what did the market get out of it that spooked them so greatly?


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

Got me stumped. Looked like an ok report to me. Perhaps more was expected? Strange response.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> trading opportunity kennas?



Maybe because it's oversold, or maybe it's going back to true value. I don't know enough about the company, just been watching the chart really.


----------



## LifeisShort (27 November 2006)

The announcement was what was expected from the first hole. There wasn't anything unexpected so once again its the punters who were expecting a million tonnes of copper in one hole that made price go down. I'm holding....MOX is presenting in Adelaide on Friday so that should be interesting.


----------



## crayfish (27 November 2006)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> ...so once again its the punters who were expecting a million tonnes of copper in one hole that made price go down.




Yes, but surely MOX will need >>1Mt Cu at those depths to sustain the recent bulging SP?

Consider also that anything under 2.5% Cu equivalent in terms of grade and it stands little chance of making an underground mine, so they will need 40Mt+. And as far as grade goes they are 1/25th of the way there...

DOn't mean to MOX ya but..


----------



## Ken (4 December 2006)

There must be some belief that MOX are still going strong.  It is still 10 times the share price it was 4 months ago.

The big money is still holding, correct?


----------



## crayfish (4 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> There must be some belief that MOX are still going strong.  It is still 10 times the share price it was 4 months ago.
> 
> The big money is still holding, correct?




Maybe...I prefer to invest in exploration cos that are actively exploring for potential large tonnage, high grade mineral resources, _less than 500 metres beneath the earth's surface._


----------



## Ken (4 December 2006)

I am not holding MOX.

I prefer argo exploration.


----------



## firpohorse (10 December 2006)

Hi 

Does anyone know when MOX is due to report the assay results from Holes 2 & 3?

I thought it should have been sometime last week.

Cheers


----------



## greggy (10 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> There must be some belief that MOX are still going strong.  It is still 10 times the share price it was 4 months ago.
> 
> The big money is still holding, correct?



I looked at MOX in the mid 30c range.  There could well be more upside, but for my liking its too late for me to take a position as its had a strong run. Just the same, good luck to all MOX shareholders. 
DYOR.


----------



## Caliente (19 December 2006)

uninspiring assay results. MOX got a hammering today. 

However, this is only one hole, does a buying opportunity loom ....?


----------



## peachey2000 (19 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> uninspiring assay results. MOX got a hammering today.





They seem to be having a few of these


----------



## PureCoco (22 December 2006)

Your thoughts on the new release Punt Hill Presentation out today?


----------



## peachey2000 (25 December 2006)

Hasn't left anyone breathless... but what's that now? Three or four down, another sixteen to go?

They've got the area by the looks of things, it's just a matter of finding where x marks the spot to start ripping some of this stuff up! A case of doing it before they churn through their PE ratio and make it a PEar shaped ratio!

Come on Michael, show me the money *shakes fist in air*


----------



## Ken (27 December 2006)

I dont hold but watch MOX closely. I hold AXT, and they are in the same region.

So good luck to MOX. 

Win the game!


----------



## samsungdvd (24 January 2007)

Do you think this is a good buy at these current prices?

Apparently this company may have struck the "big one"


----------



## Ken (10 February 2007)

mox still falling.


----------



## 56gsa (24 April 2007)

Went balistic today - up over 50% on basis of results from drilling on tenements to the north - see explanation to ASX on price rise today

yesterday ex-entitlement to 1:10 / 70c rights issue as well as announcement re targets for drilling at punt hill with rights monies.

few days again ann re more uranium tenement applications


----------



## 56gsa (25 April 2007)

Teck Cominco finds 900m of 2% copper

TECK Cominco has hit one of the most spectacular drill intersections in Australian mining history at its Carrapateena project in the South Australian outback.

In a quarterly report released yesterday, the Canadian miner revealed its Hole 50 intersected 905 metres of mineralisation with an average copper grade of 2.1 per cent and an average gold grade of 1 gram per tonne.

"I've never been involved in a hole better than this," said Teck's general manager of Asia-Pacific exploration, Wayne Spilsbury. "It might be the best drill hole Teck Cominco has drilled in the 100-year history of the company."

He said the mineralisation started at a depth of 487 metres and went down to a depth of 1.392 kilometres, meaning it would be an underground mine development. The deepest 94.4 metres of Hole 50 averaged 3.32 per cent copper and 0.6 gpt gold.

"It's getting down there," he said. "It's not deep by Olympic Dam standards … [but] it does show these kinds of systems have great depth."

Teck doesn't actually own the project, which was discovered after South Australian prospector Rudy Gomez's private company RMG Services sank an extremely lucky drill hole in 2005.

But the Canadian miner has the right to buy it from Mr Gomez at two-thirds of its market value as determined by an independent valuator, after making periodic cash payments totalling $32 million and completing 75,000 metres of drilling.

Mr Spilsbury declined to comment about Teck's expectations of a final price when asked if it could reach into the hundreds of millions.

But he said the company had spent $15 million on drilling so far and expected to complete the 75,000 metre requirement by the middle of the year.

Mr Spilsbury said the drill holes were at 100 metre spacings, which would at best make it an inferred resource - the lowest category of confidence.

At this point, Teck isn't prepared to say Carrapateena will definitely be a mine.

But Mr Spilsbury was willing to say this: "If it does become a mine, it will be one of the largest copper mines in Australia."

*Shares in Monax Mining, which is drilling at a prospect 35 kilometres south of Carrapateena, soared 59 per cent on the news to close 43.5c higher at $1.175.*


----------



## Ang (27 April 2007)

*Mox*

Got on to this one seems there is plently left in the tank also broke at 90 cents, went to $1.56 and is now ready to move up again with OBV very strong. This has been at $1.80, and the acsending trianlge attached is showing potential to reach that target again.
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 July 2007)

Well I'm doing one of those *very high risk, all or nothing* plays again

Bought some MOXO $1.20 31st Dec 07 Options

The way I figure MOX has 6months to do more drilling and find another Carrapateena type intersection, 

If they do *(HIGHLY UNLIKELY)* then this could be another CDU and the shares could race to who knows even $10 *(HIGHLY UNLIKELY)*

The most likely outcome is they won't find anything and the opies I bought will expire worthless in 6 months time

So while this is a *VERY VERY VERY HIGH RISK PLAY* it offers phenomenal upside,

But note I have tried this with a few plays before, everytime I have lost


*Did I mention its Super Risky bordering on stupidity?* 

DYOR


----------



## rico01 (6 July 2007)

Well  I must say YT you are a brave man going by the chart,But here,s to wingin'it:bier:
   Hope the options come into the money forya!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 July 2007)

Hey Rico, bravery and stupidity walk a fine line next to each other : lol

My moxo trade will probably end up like BLZO, GGPO and AREO ie expire worthless= total loss,

But because my portfolio is very large now, I like every so often turbo charging it with a small very high risk very high reward play, and MOXO fits the bill

Here's some info regarding recent drilling

RESULTS OF THE STEP OUT DRILL PROGRAM
An additional seven drill holes have been completed as part of the step out drill program from previously drill holes at the Groundhog, Prairie Dog, Woodchuck and Hoary targets.

• An additional four holes have been drilled at the Groundhog Prospect. GHDD2 was drilled 200 m to the northeast and GHDD3 200 m to the southwest. These two holes have confirmed the lateral extent of intense IOCG alteration at the Groundhog target over a distance of 400m. *Assays are pending.*

• The third step out drill hole at GHDD4 was placed approximately 200m to the southeast of GHDD1. The main mineralised interval in GHDD4 occurs between 840m and 935m with consistent chalcopyrite and pyrite disseminated through the core. Some disseminated bornite is visible in the top 16m of this zone. *Assays are pending.*

• A follow up hole PDDD2 was drilled to the west of PDDD1 to test the interpreted dense basement rocks. Basement was intersected at 832.3m in brecciated, hematite altered Gawler Range Volcanics to 860m. The hole then passed into brecciated and hematite-carbonate altered sediments with abundant fluorite. Several veins of bornite and steely hematite occur between 876 and 883m passing into intermittently, disseminated pyrite and chalcopyrite mineralisation to the end of hole at 1116m. *Assays are pending.*

• A second drill hole was completed at the Woodchuck prospect approximately 450m tp the north east of WDDD1. Basement consisted of highly altered sediments overlain by Gawler Range Volcanics. Minor patches of disseminated bornite and chalcopyrite occur within the target zone. *Assays are pending.*

• An angled hole HODD2 was completed at the Hoary prospect. The first drill hole HODD1 (742670mE, 6497965mN) intersected 111m of hematite breccia. The angled hole was designed to intersect basement at the eastern edge of the residual gravity anomaly.
The angled hole was drilled to a depth of 1142.8m. Basement was intersected after 961.34m of angled drilling (or approximately 832m vertical depth) and consisted of weakly altered Gawler Range Volcanics passing into altered Hiltaba Suite granite. At 1074.8m of angled drilling the drill hole passed into a ~25m thick mineralised zone consisting of highly altered (steely hematite, amphibole, chlorite) sediments with disseminated bornite and chalcopyrite mineralisation at the contact with granite. *Assays are pending.*

*CAUTION: DANGEROUS TRADE! NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED*


----------



## ResourcesUSA (4 September 2007)

After watching this stock for several months, I have joined you in the ranks of MOX shareholders (from the USA).  It seems to have bounced hard off of $0.45 over the last week.  Is there any update on assays or joint venture negotiations?  Any links to research reports or other resources also would be much appreciated.


----------



## kevien (10 October 2007)

A new company with MOX joint venture is going IPO now.
It is also an uranium mining company. It looks like promising.
Any comments on this?


----------



## nothing (14 October 2007)

kevien said:


> A new company with MOX joint venture is going IPO now.
> It is also an uranium mining company. It looks like promising.
> Any comments on this?




I've just looked at this IPO as well. Has anybody had a chance to check it out and see if it is worth while?


----------



## slyty80 (1 November 2007)

You all might wanna check the latest announcement.  Looks really good.  Moxy had a nice day today.  Announcement was released pretty late.  Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## Erik P (3 November 2007)

Is anybody going to MOX AGM would like to hear about Co. that are interested in J/V & Marmots float?


----------



## Ken (4 December 2007)

MOX is 39 cents a share.

Has anyone tried to put the pieces together with what is going on at punt hill?

They should be raising capital for further drilling as they only have 1.5 mill in cash reserves.

I think there is more to MOX, and its now when there is now news, and no hype, that those looking to go long should be considering entry point, or accumulation.

I am not a holder but believe the story is only half complete.


----------



## herbert (22 February 2010)

Some exciting drilling campaigns to be conducted in late February 2010.

MOX got some hot prospects with the Melton project close to RXM's massive discovery and their Punt Hill prospect close to Olympic Dam.

Current market cap is 13 M$ and MOX got 4.8 M$ in cash and 4 M$ in their MEU shareholding so that leaves approx. 5 M$ for all of their exciting projects where they're partially free carried.

Exciting times coming up for MOX in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ken (13 December 2010)

has anyone else noticed a little bit of action in the juniors of late... especially in the olympic damn region...

companies of note... AXT and also GUN seem to be 2 south australian explorers which have rallied very hard of late.

MOX seems to be very unloved at the moment.

They are expected to start drilling punt hill mid 2011 with their joint venture partner.

I'd sugguest there is very little action for MOX in the next few months, but it could be one to keep an eye on.

Share price could easily drop on low volume and allow for some opportunistic accumulation.

market cap approx $10million, and cash above $4 million.


----------



## newanimal (1 May 2012)

Entered Monax  today. Looked good to me as a graphite play.  Their Widdikee project in the central Eyre Peninsula is turning out to be highly prospective for coarse graphite up to 2mm. They are embarking on an accelerated graphite exploration program. SP broke out of a nice bowl formation yesterday on significant volume and closed above the rim(.060--.064)


----------



## kamekaz (18 June 2012)

Hello guys,
graphite is such a hot topic at this moment.
I found this nice piece of research http://www.scribd.com/doc/97395851/Dayton-Way-Newsletter-June-2012-Graphite
It talks about about monax and many other asx-listed graphite focus companies
hope you will enjoy


----------



## burglar (18 June 2012)

kamekaz said:


> ... It talks about about monax and many other asx-listed graphite focus companies
> hope you will enjoy




Have you seen the hot report regarding graphite in KNL thread?


----------



## System (27 November 2018)

On November 27th, 2018, Monax Mining Limited (MOX) changed its name and ASX code to Auteco Minerals Limited (AUT).


----------



## Swervin Mervin (25 June 2020)

Anyone here thinking AUT is going to come out of the Trading Halt tomorrow like a rocket


----------



## peter2 (25 June 2020)

Interesting, it's rare to see a request for a trading halt to respond to a price "speeding" ticket. 
Clearly, they are unable to use the standard response of "we know nothing".


----------



## Swervin Mervin (25 June 2020)

peter2 said:


> Interesting, it's rare to see a request for a trading halt to respond to a price "speeding" ticket.
> Clearly, they are unable to use the standard response of "we know nothing".



They've linked it up with an overdue Ann about their Maiden Jorc I'd say


----------



## barney (25 June 2020)

Swervin Mervin said:


> They've linked it up with an overdue Ann about their Maiden Jorc I'd say




Where you been Merv??


----------



## Swervin Mervin (25 June 2020)

barney said:


> Where you been Merv??



Just lurking Barney. I’m pretty happy I stumbled across AUT the other day. Hoping for some positive news in the morning


----------



## barney (25 June 2020)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Just lurking Barney. I’m pretty happy I stumbled across AUT the other day. Hoping for some positive news in the morning



Glad you are still kicking around. Are you still trading FX at all?

The pre open on AUT looks very positive for sure  ....Good luck with it.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (25 June 2020)

No mate just sticking with the local exchange. Yes it is looking positive, I’m just hoping it comes out of the halt tomorrow and doesn’t drag out to Monday


----------



## Swervin Mervin (26 June 2020)

Making us wait til Thursdays a bit harsh!


----------



## greggles (7 July 2021)

I don't know much about AUT, but after scanning some charts this morning I couldn't help but notice what appears to be a double bottom formation at 8c, and then a share price rebound with today seeing a nice move up to 9.3c on higher than average volume.

The company's focus appears to be the Pickle Crow Project in Ontario, Canada and after spending most of 2021 drilling they are due to release a Resource Update this month.

I get the feeling this company might be flying under the radar. I have only scanned the drilling results briefly but they look pretty good and I expect that the Resource Update will probably surprise to the upside.

Worth a look IMO.


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2022)

Never heard of these guys until seeing this ann today. Looks like pretty high grade stuff in there. MC about $130m with 1.7m ounces @ 8.1g/t. Doesn't get much higher grade than that unless you're Fosterville. Looks cheap based on that. A lot of shares on issue, need to consolidate.

Pretty experienced board and management as well. Old Bellevue and Gryphon team. 

The last MRE was released in July 21. There's been three assay announcements since then drilling 50,000m with similar results as below and one new high grade discovery. So, you'd think they'll crack 2m ounces at around the same grade. That's quite significant. 

Most of it's vein hosted so not sure how easy that is to mine. The historic mine was all underground following the veins. Doesn't sound simple.


----------



## Sean K (18 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> The last MRE was released in July 21. There's been three assay announcements since then drilling 50,000m with similar results as below and one new high grade discovery. So, you'd think they'll crack 2m ounces at around the same grade. That's quite significant.




Into a TH for CR not long after the MRE upgrade that was a ripper, but perhaps Mr M expected more. This is a significant resource with this grade. High grade component at nearly 10g/t. That's Fosterville type stuff.

Still a lowly MC around $136m for these numbers. It must be the ore body that has people worried. Maybe the vein material consistency? But, even the BIF stuff is 3.8g/t and is bulk mineable so???


----------



## greggles (18 February 2022)

Looks very promising. Shaw have a price target of 21c on it. The CR might create a good entry point if it pulls back a little when it starts trading again.


----------



## Sean K (18 February 2022)

greggles said:


> Looks very promising. Shaw have a price target of 21c on it. The CR might create a good entry point if it pulls back a little when it starts trading again.
> 
> View attachment 137718




On the surface of it this looks like pretty low hanging fruit to me.


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2022)

So, should be able to pick this up around the 8c mark.


----------



## greggles (21 February 2022)

$20 million will keep them going for quite a while and 8c is a reasonable CR price IMO. Based on what I have read, I still think this is great value around 8c and I'm seriously considering jumping on board.


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2022)

greggles said:


> $20 million will keep them going for quite a while and 8c is a reasonable CR price IMO. Based on what I have read, I still think this is great value around 8c and I'm seriously considering jumping on board.




I've just picked some up at the CR price. LOL So, they didn't need to do an spp for current holders who would have been disappointed they weren't included in the discount.


----------



## greggles (2 March 2022)

AUT looking rock solid around 8c despite all the geopolitical and market turmoil of recent times. There doesn't seem to be a lot of motivation for sellers to part with the stock at lower levels. It continues to trade sideways while waiting for a catalyst, most likely to be upcoming drilling results.


----------



## Sean K (3 May 2022)

Not sure why this wasn't price sensitive. The only thing I'm not sure about with this deposit is the narrow veins in Shaft 3 and Tyson and how easy they are to track and mine. It was mined for 1.5m ounces previously so I guess it's feasible. 

Another 50K of drilling this year with MRE update in Dec should provide for some regular news. Getting to 3Moz looks achievable with these discoveries and resource extensions. If it remains above 7g/t should be quite a valuable deposit.


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2022)

This very unloved little puppy is putting out some pretty good drill results. Looks like there's potential for significant resource growth. Some of the grades are outstanding here. Just wonder how consistent it is and easy to find once they put shovels in it.

Glad they've got plenty of cash in this environment. They should weather this storm and with resource upgrades coming in the post storm calm might get some attention.


----------



## Sean K (21 July 2022)

Might have made a higher low here, which is encouraging. MC about $80m with a very high grade deposit which should have a 3 in front of it at the next MRE. They're probably unloved because of the type of deposit it is. Veins can be unpredictable.


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2022)

Expecting some extension drill results at Pickled Crow this month. Hopefully follow up drilling at the new discovery unearths something significant. Pushing this project into the 3m ounce category, at this grade, should make punters take notice.


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2022)

These high grades are just rock chips so nothing too exciting to me. It does make their tenament seem likely to host some additional ounces though, so need to follow up with drilling. The vein hosted stuff is very high grade but needs selective mining. Would prefer to see more wide hits in the BIF really.

Ooops, can't attach the announcement, will do so once the system is back up and running.


----------



## greggles (11 October 2022)

Sean K said:


> These high grades are just rock chips so nothing too exciting to me. It does make their tenament seem likely to host some additional ounces though, so need to follow up with drilling. The vein hosted stuff is very high grade but needs selective mining. Would prefer to see more wide hits in the BIF really.
> 
> Ooops, can't attach the announcement, will do so once the system is back up and running.




Might only be rock chip sampling but the results look very encouraging nonetheless. Can't ignore grades like that. Strong cash position too with $17.4 million in cash as of June 30.

This one might come good eventually but probably not this month.


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2022)

greggles said:


> Might only be rock chip sampling but the results look very encouraging nonetheless. Can't ignore grades like that. Strong cash position too with $17.4 million in cash as of June 30.
> 
> This one might come good eventually but probably not this month.




Might come good in November maybe.

Any idea on that volume spike?


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2022)

Amazing grade but it's just over 40cm in the quartz vein part of their deposits. My only hesitation with this is most of the ounces they have are in the vein system. They're going to have a lot more ounces there at high grades, but I'm not sure how quickly they can mine it while following the veins. The BIF will be easier, but there's far fewer ounces. No idea how much the MRE will grow by the March quarter 23. Impossible to guess due to the type of deposit.


----------

